# Tee Slot Measuring



## bushwacker (Dec 10, 2014)

Hiya everyone,
                     can any one give me a little bit of advice here please, I need to order a set of tee nuts for a pillar drill table and in the catalogue it says to order
 6-8-10-12 m/m now then is this the dia of the thtread in the tee bolt nut or the size of the top portion of the nut or the size of the bottom portion of the nut.  I can't mill any for my self as I don't have access to a milling machine and they are for work so I can only order from company approved suppliers.  It does make it a little on the awkward side to say the least.  I hope thtat I have explained it clearly, I'm not that good at that some times:nervous:


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 10, 2014)

The T slots are measured across a flat section of the nut as far as I can recall.  Unfortunately I can't recall if it is the top or bottom that the measurements are taken from.  One of the smarter fellows will probably be along shortly and give us the correct answer and we can both learn a little something too.  Sorry I cant be of any more help than that.

Bob


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 10, 2014)

Tee nuts are measured by their thread size but Tee slots are measured by the nut that _would fit_ in the throat size. So a Tee slot that measures for example 11 mm in the throat, (narrow section) and would be about 18 mm in the wider section, _would be_ designated a 10 mm tee slot. However the Tee nut to suit _would be_ 10 mm (nominally) across the narrower portion that fits the slot and would be tapped to take an 8 mm stud. so the Tee nut _would be_ designated 8 mm to fit a 10 mm Tee slot. Neither component actually measuring what the designated size is!!!
Does that clear it up for you?:lmao:

Cheers Phil


----------

